# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Misselijk

## Agnes574

Ik heb een 'vaag' probleem..
Ik voel me nu al ruim 2 weken zowat misselijk..van mijn keel tot in mijn buik.
Ik heb geen braakneigingen,maar wel continu diarree,voel me zwakjes en heb nergens zin in(geen eetlust),behalve in thee en daar wordt ik zelfs 'meer' misselijk van!
Ik eet gewoon netjes iedere dag hoor,al is het wel minder dan normaal..en daarna voel ik me 'meer' misselijk,krijg buikpijn en diarree!
Mijn gewicht neemt ook gestaag af,maar niet in die mate dat ik me daar zorgen om hoef te maken denk ik...logisch dat je een paar ons verliest per week als je je zo voelt en minder eet dan normaal,toch?!

Bijkomende informatie:
-Ik heb al 10 jaar CVS(chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom),maar dit (die misselijkheid) heb ik nog nooit eerder voorgehad

-Ik ben al ruim een maand overgestapt naar een andere pil(van de Diane35 naar de Yasmin),maar neem hem iedere dag op zelfde tijdstip en ik hou goed rekening met de diarree>binnen 4u na inname diarree;nieuwe pil pakken!

-Ik heb momenteel wel veel 'kopzorgen',maar heb er geen stress van,terwijl ik dat vroeger wél veel had(en 'piekeren' hoort al zeker 10 jaar bij mij..)

-Verder heb ik soms wat krampen,maar dit is verwaarloosbaar,en véél gerommel in mijn buik(maar dat heb ik normaal ook,al is het dan wel minder:aangezien ik een spastische dikke darm heb:al sinds mijn jeugd)

-Ik moet ook veel plassen(als ik voel;ik moet plassen,moet ik ook binnen de 5min een wc zien te vinden!...Dit is ook iets waar ik me vraagtekens bij stel..heb dit sinds een maand of 3 en is ook plotseling gekomen:maar zal dat in een andere post plaatsen)

-Ik ben nu ook sinds een maand onder behandeling bij de dermatoloog voor een milde chemische peeling van mijn gezicht(om de 2 weken een behandeling),zou dat die misselijkheid kunnen verklaren...

Ik weet écht niet wat de oorzaak is van die misselijkheid,Motilium helpt niet.
heeft iemand advies of tips voor me???

Ik weet wel dat jullie zullen zeggen;ga naar je dokter...dat zal ik ook doen als het niet overgaat,maar ik wil het eerst via deze weg proberen op te lossen,omdat ik weet dat mijn arts me gelijk door zal sturen voor wéér allerlei onderzoeken...en ik kom al té vaak in het UZ naar mijn zin!

Groetjes...een misselijk moderator-tje  :Wink: 
Agnes

----------


## crestfallensoul

He, toch niet naar de Vogel show geweest zeker????
Klinkt bijna als de 'Pappagaaien ziekte die er nu is....

Groetjes, Peter

----------


## Agnes574

Hihihihihi...nee,geen vogels gezien....
Ook geen papegaaien...

Lolbroek!

 :Wink:  Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Heb juist toch wat gegeten...maar heb weer meteen diarree...ik wordt er stiepelzot van:van dat misselijke gevoel en die diarree...

Morgen naar de Ikea...ben benieuwd hoe dat gaat gaan...zie er tegenop...in auto zitten(bij ieder tankstation stoppen om naart wc te gaan en bij de Ikea ook iedere keer naar wc rennen...ga kapot zijn als we thuiskomen!

Maar,we gaan om een nieuw bed en dat heb ik écht nodig,dus we gaan!!!

Ag Xx

----------


## iemand21

hmm nou, ondanks dat je geen zin hebt om doorgestuurd te worden, zou ik toch maar naar de dokter gaan.. Als je amper de deur uit kan omdat je telkens naar de wc moet.. ik zou direct maandag naar de dokter gaan.. en dan ook dit lijstje opnoemen met mogelijke oorzaken.

----------


## crestfallensoul

Nou aggie gezien het veloop van tijd bij deze kwaal;
Sinds een maand onder behandeling bij de dermatoloog voor een milde chemische peeling ............... al eens na gevraagd welke chemische stof dat is?
Mogelijk wordt er toch iets van in je bloed opgenomen waardoor jij dit effect krijgt.
Ik kan uit je verhaal geen 'Rare' dingen halen voor een mogelijke oorzaak..

Ja okee, verder ben je zelf ook niet lekker...... hihi.

Grtz, Peter

----------


## Agnes574

> hmm nou, ondanks dat je geen zin hebt om doorgestuurd te worden, zou ik toch maar naar de dokter gaan.. Als je amper de deur uit kan omdat je telkens naar de wc moet.. ik zou direct maandag naar de dokter gaan.. en dan ook dit lijstje opnoemen met mogelijke oorzaken.


Zal mijn dokter maandag eens bellen...wie weet heeft ze een idee...
....snap er gewoon niets van...is zwaar kl##te-probleem...normaal gaat zoiets na een tijdje wel over:nu niet  :Frown: 

Merci voor je reactie!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

> Nou aggie gezien het veloop van tijd bij deze kwaal;
> Sinds een maand onder behandeling bij de dermatoloog voor een milde chemische peeling ............... al eens na gevraagd welke chemische stof dat is?
> Mogelijk wordt er toch iets van in je bloed opgenomen waardoor jij dit effect krijgt.
> Ik kan uit je verhaal geen 'Rare' dingen halen voor een mogelijke oorzaak..
> 
> Ja okee, verder ben je zelf ook niet lekker...... hihi.
> 
> Grtz, Peter


Ja,heb er zelf ook al op zitten denken,zal dinsdag eens bellen naar dermatologie...dan is de mijne daar! En anders voor de zekerheid eens zwangerschapstest doen..geloof ik niet hoor,dat dat het zal zijn,maar je weet nooit hé...
Waarschijnlijk gewoon een buikgriep zeker?!?!
Zal maandag huisarts 's bellen....

Ikea viel mee;3 keer naar wc gerend en op heen en terugweg gestopt bij tankstation! Maar hebben nieuw,groot,heerlijk bed nu...mjammie!!

Grtz Agnes
Thanks voor je reactie!!

----------


## crestfallensoul

Nieuw bed?? met ingebouwde wc dan toch he hihi

----------


## Letje999

Hey Agnes,

Dit kan best te maken hebben met je spastische darm, ik heb die namelijk ook.
Die Chemische peeling kan voor zover ik weet niet deze klachten veroorzaken, omdat er te weinig van die stof opgenomen wordt door je huid om zo in je bloedsomloop terecht te komen.

Je hebt deze klachten nu al een poosje, misschien door je spastische darm toch een bacterie in je darmen opgelopen.

Als het niet veranderd ga dan toch even naar je huisarts.
De klacht van het vaak plassen heeft te maken met het feit dat je darmen meer opgezet zijn en deze dus tegen je blaas drukken.

Als er geen verandering optreed zou ik in elk geval niet langer rommelen met diareeremmers omdat deze meer schade dan goed voor je darmen zijn.

Dus nog een keer, even naar de huisarts.... hihihi

En ja die Peter kan er wat van..... erg is tie toch wel een beetje, maar weet je hij weet het zelf ook wel hihihihihi


Succes en de groetjes Arlette XxX

----------


## Agnes574

> Nieuw bed?? met ingebouwde wc dan toch he hihi


Hihihihihi....Kunde gij nog????  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Neeje,geen ingebouwde wc...maar wel voor het eerst in WEKEN eens deftig geslapen!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Hahahahaha...Gij zijt niet te schatten... :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Grteezzzzz,Agnes Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Merci Arlette,

Voor je reactie...
Ja,kan best komen door darmen,maar ik heb dus géén last van een dikke of opgeblazen buik,dat is nu juist zo raar... :Confused:  
En ik gebruik verder geen diarree-remmers ofzo hoor...als het eruit moet,moet het eruit!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Heb één dag met Motilium geprobeerd(tegen misselijkheid),maar dat had geen effect,dus neem ik gewoon niets!

Zou idd best kunnen;één of andere bacterie  :EEK!:  ...ga het zeker 's navragen morgen aan huisarts,als ik haar bel!!

Thanks,Ag Xx  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Heb niet naar huisarts gebeld,maar heb het gevoel dat de misselijkheid iets afneemt...ook de diarree langzaam aan,maar nog steeds geen eetlust en héél veel dorst nu(ik drink me te pletter,denk zo'n 4à5l per dag...),dus zit ik nu fijn wéér hele tijd opt wc> om te plassen...hihi..
Hierna komt overgeven zeker,dan heb ik alles gehad...

Hou van mijn wc:mijn 2de thuis!! hihi...

Vrijdag naar UZ,afdeling fysio..zal daar problemen eens voorleggen,wie weet heeft er daar iemand een antwoord...you never know!

----------


## Agnes574

Nee,bij fysio wisten ze het ook niet...is ook niet echt de juiste afdeling daarvoor..hihi..
Ik blijf zoeken naar de oorzaak en een oplossing om ervan af te komen!!

Iemand nog tips???

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Heb intussen een echografie van mijn buik laten maken;
alle organen zien er goed uit,maar de inhoud van mijn darmen niet...
Blijkbaar hoort er in je darmen een soort 'brij'(chymus)te zitten die ervoor zorgt dat je geen diarree hebt en die er ook voor zorgt dat je voedingsstoffen,vitaminen en mineralen ed opneemt....bij mij was er niets van 'brij' te zien...enkel vocht.
Vandaar al ruim een maand die diarree,misselijkheid en zwak gevoel...verder onderzoek en behandeling is nodig...
Ik ken nu het probleem,maar het oplossen ervan zal nog niet voor vandaag of morgen zijn helaas(verder onderzoek houdt onder andere ook endoscopie in;zit ik niet om te springen;heb ik al eens ondergaan en dat deed [email protected]#md pijn!)...deze week 'Ziekenhuis-vakantie' genomen,effe genoeg geweest de laatste weken...vanaf 7 januari gaan we weer van start... 

Herkent iemand dit probleem? Ervaringen welkom!

Ag Xx

----------


## rafaelo

bennu ook erg misselijk altijd als ik uit bed komt maja heb een spactichedarm brrrrrrr wa kan je hier aan doen

----------


## rafaelo

en dan die kop pijn er nog bij since augustes heb ik een spactische darm zomaar in een x ben nog maar 21 vind het alemaal maar erg raar nooit ergens last van en in eens zat het verstopt werd wakker nachts ik had veel last dus naar spoed en jah wat zij die buik griep ik dacht okey dus naar huis slaapen voor zo ver dat nog lukte. 3 dagen later de zondags weer erg veel last weer bellen en om de pijn wat te verlichten het op geblaazen gevoel lauw water drinken de heele tijd nou naar de spoed weer o dit ziet er wel wat erger uit zegt ie nu na een tijdje gad ie pillen voor de pijn en movicolon moet je van naar de wc ik dacht brrr endelijk want hier word je depri van enmaal thuis weer last maar ff op mun tanden gebeten en naar een paar uur moest ik eindelijk naar de wc, nou het ging september de heele maand goed maar oktober zat het weer verstopt oe kan dat toch dat het altijd verstopt zit ik eet veel vezels niet te veel drink regematog toy veel water volkoren crackers brood karnemelk ochtends plus een kiwi helpt goed en yakult werkt ook best aardig. wat ik me af vraag moet ik niet een darm onderzoek aan vragen ik denk toch van wel want ben nog maar 21 en werk al een half jaar niet meer en als ik de meeste verhaalen lees over pijn enzo is het bij mij toch wel extreem want ik heb me eigelijk de laatse hald jaar niet een x goed gevoelt zeg maar fit dus dat is niet goed dacht ik. heeft een darm onderzoek altijd zin? zien ze dan wat er egt is als dat zo is vraag ik hem meteen aan 10 januarie moet ik eerst naar een internist duurt zo lang wil fit zijn word depri soms. nou mensen nog fijne feest dagen groet raf

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb PDS(Prikkelbaar Darm Syndroom) en leef daar al ver 15 jaar mee...
Die misselijkheid komt bij mij doordat er iets mis is met mijn darmen en ik ga dus ook een darmonderzoek moeten ondergaan...heb dat al gehad en geloof me;dat is écht géén pretje!!!
Wacht gewoon lijdzaam je bezoek aan de internist af...hij gaat je zeggen wat er scheelt en welke onderzoeken je nodig gaat hebben!

Sterkte en veel succes
Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Ik lig nu al ver een week te creperen van de pijn omdat mijn darmen niet naar behoren werken...vrijdag lagen ze zelfs even stil(heb dit namelijk al meegemaakt...vandaar)en die pijn is niet te beschrijven...
2 of 3 januari vraag ik raad aan mijn arst en als ze er niet is of geen deftige oplossing heeft,laat ik me op de spoed opnemen...zo kan het niet verder!!!
Ik kan niet anders dan in de zetel liggen,heb krampen/buikpijn en diarree en word met de dag slapper en zwakker....de medische zorg in Belgie?
Een lachertje!!!

----------


## snipper

Hoi Agnes,

Sterkte meid, ik hoop dat je snel opknapt!

Groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Dank je wel Snippertje,ik hoop met je mee  :Wink: 

Liefs,Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Ondertussen is de misselijkheid dus wel al veel verminderd,maar de diarree en dunne ontlasting blijven...ik heb gisteren een volledig maag- en darmonderzoek gehad en hopelijk kunnen ze daaruit iets opmaken en iets vinden wat daartegen kan helpen???
Ik ben benieuwd!!

Voor iedereen met langdurige misselijkheid of aanhoudende diarree/dunne ontlasting...indien het langer dan een week aanhoudt: een afspraak maken met je (huis)arts...indien je 2 weken of langer onverklaarbaar misselijk bent of diarree hebt is er iets aan de hand!!!!

----------

